# Best Selling Projects



## WoodshopJoe

I am doing some research on an article I am writing and was wondering what your best selling projects are. I am cruising through the forums to find out what woodworkers are making that sell on commission basis at craft fairs, galleries, consignment shop, internet or wherever. I will let you know when the article is done so you can get some great tips on what to make that sells fast.

Thanks
JT


----------



## cranbrook2

I build one of a kind birdhouses and rustic arbors and they are selling faster then i can build them . I live on a busy road so i get lots of people stopping in everyday . I also get a lot of orders online .


----------



## VillageWood

So far, the best selling item I make has been the wooden clip-on bookmarks in the link below. I'm an avid reader and borrow books regularly from co-workers. As a "thank you", I always hand them back their book with one of my bookmarks. I always get orders for these and at $10 a pop, they are affordable. They cost me about $5 each to make, material and labour thrown in. I make them in batches of 50.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/17724


----------



## cranbrook2

^^^ Exactly !! ^^^


----------



## WoodshopJoe

I agree wholeheartedly with you Socalwood. I wanted to clarify something that came up when I posted this question on another forum. I am not trying to steal any niche ideas or trade secrets here. LJ provides with more than enough ideas on things to make myself. So just let me know what you make that people love to buy and may even be able to post a link into the article to your site for some add publicity.

Thanks
JT


----------



## mmh

I make canes and walking sticks. I custom design them to be ergonomic, stable and stylish from domestic and exotic fancy hardwoods. Most of my work is from commissions, as I take each client's needs in consideration to the design and structure so they can be as comfortable and sturdy as possible and have a cane that shows their sense of style rather than an aluminum piece of hardware or factory bent softwood cane. For examples of my work you can check out my projects page http://lumberjocks.com/mmh/projects .

Meilie
www.bigstickcanes.com


----------



## Durnik150

I sell a variety of smaller wood items. Band saw boxes, cutting boards, candle holders, toys, etc. The smaller boxes sell well becuase the cost is low and the quality high. The bigger band saw boxes sell pretty well but they are more expensive so I tend to sell a few less.


----------

